# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم البرامج والشروحات برنامج بانفراد تام افاست avast! Free Antivirus 2014 9.0.2005 لازالة الفيروسات مجانى

## triika

download avast! Free Antivirus 2014 9.0.2005 / download avast! Free Antivirus 2014 avast! Free Antivirus 2014 9.0.2005افاست من البرامج العمالقة لحماية حاسوبك من الفايروسات في عملكوفى اى مكان ويعد من أسهل البرامج لتركيبه على جهازك وأستخدامه. عندأستعمالك لهاذا البرنامج تاكد ان حاسوبك سوف يكون طول الوقت محميمن الفايروسات ويشمل حماية البرنامج للبريد الأليكتروني وحاسوبك  ويمتلكالبرنامج الدرع ضد الفايروسات أثناء فتحها ويقوم بمنع فتح الملفات المصابةبملفات خطرة حتى لاتسبب أي ضرر لنظامك في هذه النسخة الجديدة منالبرنامج تتيح أكتشاف اكثر وأعلى للفايروسات والتروجان وملفات التجسس وغيرهاProfessional version of the software giants to protect yourcomputer from viruses in your business or at home and the program does not need to significant resources great for Stgalh and is one of the easiest programs to be mounted on the device and use it. When using the Symbol program make sure that your computer will be the length of time protected from viruses and includes protection program for e-mails and checks the mail Alorad and issued by the computer program has shield against viruses during the open and the prevention of open files infectedالروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## oskar3000

avast le plus netoyan du pc merci

----------

